# Nissan Looking To Give Leaf The Ability To Power A Home



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan is looking to add even more utility to their electric vehicle, the Leaf, by incorporating the technology required for the EV to power a home in the case of a blackout. That's right, in Nissan's ideal world those with a Leaf would no longer have the need for a generator as the Leaf's battery can store 24 kilowatt hours of electricity. That's enough to power an average household for a full day.

Hideaki Watanabe, head of Nissan's Global Emissions Business unit, did clarify that they currently do not have the ability to discharge the power. Nissan is actively looking for a way to reverse the flow of energy from the Leaf to a home, and Watanabe is pushing his engineers to find a solution as soon as possible. And how soon? Watanabe is ambitiously wanting a prototype by the end of the year.

More: *Nissan Looking To Give Leaf The Ability To Power A Home* on AutoGuide.com


----------

